#ubuntu-design 2012-05-01
<sladen> morning all
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-30
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> someone here ? :)
<YoBoY> there is a SVG of the new ubuntu unity launcher ?
<YoBoY> no-one ? :]
<YoBoY> I need help for the ubuntu DVD Wallet, I want to produce something like that http://ubuntuone.com/1PxNpLf46T2bPDoppnOU2E but I don't know how to recreate the logo with the shadow, etc… :]
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-01
<YoBoY> Hi
<YoBoY> I need the unity launcher icon in svg, someone can help me with that ?
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-02
<mpt> Just posted: design for choosing the phone UI language in System Settings. (Not particularly exciting.) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-language
<mpt> .
<mpt> Now trying to think of lots of possible ways to advertise that there are updates available on the phone.
<mpt> Idea #1: When updates are available, add a Software Updater item to the Launcher, that goes away once you update.
<mpt> Idea #2: Use an indicator in the top bar.
<mpt> Idea #3: Add an emblem to the System Settings app icon, à la iOS.
<mpt> Idea #4: Use an occasional alert, opening in the background if you're using the phone. (Similar to the PC presentation.)
<mpt> (Feel free to join in.)
<mpt> Just added sketches of those ideas to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-03
 * snwh is away: AFK
<czajkowski> mpt: is there a list community people can post their designs to YoBoY has done up one for the 13.04 DVD wallet
<YoBoY> the only list I have checed was ubuntu-art
<YoBoY> (hi)
<mpt> czajkowski, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<mpt> ah, snap :-)
<YoBoY> but no post since… a long time :)
<YoBoY> it's why I haven't subscribed and posted there
<czajkowski> mpt: the reason is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-April/006332.html
<mpt> czajkowski, yes, ubuntu-art would be ideal for that I think
<YoBoY> Do you want I start the topic on this list ?
<YoBoY> with my proposal…
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/design/2013/13.04_desktop-fr_wallet_AW.png
<czajkowski> YoBoY: yes please :)
<YoBoY> czajkowski, it's done
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-04
<mpt> Just posted more ideas for software updates on the phone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone
<snwh> is it just me or is there 1/4 as many folks in here?
<snwh> mpt, no solution that is highly learnable, highly efficient and highly elegant? :P
#ubuntu-design 2014-05-01
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> Someone know who I have to contact to have the source files of the last ubuntu 14.04 DVD artwork ? (wallet and cd face)
<YoBoY> Someone know who I have to contact to have the source files of the last ubuntu 14.04 DVD artwork ? (wallet and cd face)
<xnox> YoBoY: try emailing ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list asking about it.
<YoBoY> xnox, I'll try, thanks
#ubuntu-design 2016-05-07
<hello_lorem> Hello
